

Show HN: Hip.ly playlists bands near you playing tonight (Includes San Jose) - zachster
http://hip.ly/
I wrote Hip.ly last Thursday because it's something I've wanted for a long time and I needed a break from my startup. I wrote a blog post about why I did it here:<p>http://zachster.com/2010/11/08/hip-ly/<p>I included San Jose to make it relevant for my distant friends out there. I was surprised how many cool shows are coming up... in the surrounding area...<p>http://hip.ly/1288
======
zachster
I wrote Hip.ly last Thursday because it's something I've wanted for a long
time and I needed a break from my startup. I wrote a blog post about why I did
it here:

<http://zachster.com/2010/11/08/hip-ly/>

I included San Jose to make it relevant for my distant friends out there. I
was surprised how many cool shows are coming up... in the surrounding area...

<http://hip.ly/1288>

------
theunquietone
I just used Hip.ly to find a great venue for a show and drinks tonight. I
didn't realize you could actually preview bands by venue/date but I that
feature is fabulous. This is exactly what avid concert goers need to keep
track of shows in the city. Nice work!

------
citizenkeys
Zachster... did we actually meet last Friday at the Founder Institute event at
Microsoft Silicon Valley?

During the "speed dating" exercise, somebody pitched me this same concept. I
remember it sounding like a good idea.

~~~
zachster
Haha... no... this is the first "missed connections" I've gotten on HN.

It's kind of an obvious idea, I guess. But I haven't seen anything that let's
you listen to the bands playing nearby.

I'm not sure how much potential there is here for a business. I go into some
of that on my blog.

------
tonyloaf
Real cool idea. Can't wait until there are more venues added.

~~~
zachster
Any requests?

~~~
mattmillr
For NYC: Rockwood Music Hall and Union Hall

~~~
zachster
I'm pulling the shows from Oh My Rockness. If they recommend a show at those
venues, they'll show up in the listings.

When I get some more time, I'll add all the venues in NY and personalize based
on Facebook likes.

